# Who's your dealer?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to compile a list of sources where you get your shrimps from. Please give a brief review of price, service, and quality. I am going to follow this up with a vote for the top source.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Ebiken.

http://ebi-ken.blogspot.ca/

I've been dealing with Frank for 3 or so years now and have never been disappointed. He usually has anything I could ever want and has been bringing in some cool fish, like Panda and Imperial Flower loaches, as of late. Normal prices are good and sale prices are great. Frank has always shared his knowledge of shrimp keeping and I consider him my friend not my dealer.

I could probably save a couple bucks if I shopped around but when I am buying Blue Bolts or PRL, I would rather deal with the breeder over a reseller.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wow*

So many shrimpers, but only once source!

Is this the right forum to post?

Should I post this thread in the General Market Place?

Is this just a waste of time?

Any hobbyist have shrimps to trade or sell or give away?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think most people will want to reveal their sources. I also get most of my shrimp from ebi-ken.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

There are at least 3 -5 people that supply the GTA with shrimps on a regular basis (myself included ) and that's not including the local LFS like AI and Kims Nature.

People buy from all of us at different times for different types of shrimps, so I think hobbyists in general just like to keep it to themselves who they got what from etc. 

If your looking for something specific, just post a want to buy ad on the classified section and you will probably get enough pm's from people who have what your looking for or they can direct you to someone who can/does.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> There are at least 3 -5 people that supply the GTA with shrimps on a regular basis (myself included ) and that's not including the local LFS like AI and Kims Nature.
> 
> People buy from all of us at different times for different types of shrimps, so I think hobbyists in general just like to keep it to themselves who they got what from etc.
> 
> If your looking for something specific, just post a want to buy ad on the classified section and you will probably get enough pm's from people who have what your looking for or they can direct you to someone who can/does.


Thanks for your response, but I am somewhat shocked and awed and confused. Can someone educate this NB either here or through PM?

Perhaps there is a confusion here. I am not looking for the supplier who supplies shrimps to the retailers or LFS who in turn sell it to me. I am looking for the "retailers", they guy who will sell me one or two shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

We can all sell you one or two shrimps  Myself, Aaron C, Mr Bako, Novice etc, depending on what you are looking for 

Most of us just bring in a few shrimps here and there for resale during the year. I doubt any of us have a huge inventory that we keep on a regular basis (too expensive for starters) so depending on what you are looking for, you can always contact *any of us *to see what's available for sale.

Just check out the marketplace ads for shrimps for sale.

If you are only looking for one or two shrimps, why would you need to know who the dealers are???? There are NO dealers in the GTA, just hobbyists who might have extra shrimps they have bought for resale.

If you are looking for a big " Dealer" then the only one is out in BC and that's Ebi-ken. He has a huge room that he uses for wholesale purposes.

He requires that the order is 50 shrimps at one time ( so usually a group buy is done to save on shipping costs, as it is very expensive for one box from BC)

Other than Ebi-Ken there is no one else that could fit your description of "Dealer" as I said, most of us who do resell shrimps are merely hobbyists who have brought in extra shrimps from our own orders that we are willing to resell to help offset our own costs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL.

I was trying to be funny by using the term "dealers". What I wanted to know is basically, any hobbyist who has shrimps that they would sell or trade in quantity of 1 or 2 or 5. Much like the livefood threads, I was hoping to get a list of which hobbyist has what, what they are willing to sell/trade, and how much they are asking for them.

I am not sure if anyone is willing to be a part of a list showing what shrimps they have and if they are willing to trade/sell them.

I'll try to start a new thread being a little more descriptive in what I am looking for.

Thanks very much for the clarification.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

It still might be better to post a wanted ad in the market place/Kijiji as a lot of shrimp keepers are not that active in the forums. We have a high turnover rate as well so any list will be outdated pretty fast. 

The 3-5 people that supply shrimps throughout the GTA are still you best bet for supply.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I doubt it's any secret, no sellers will try keep their selling a secret anyway. All local sellers post to the marketplace or for sale forums, at least the ones I know.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> We can all sell you one or two shrimps  Myself, Aaron C, Mr Bako, Novice etc, depending on what you are looking for
> 
> Most of us just bring in a few shrimps here and there for resale during the year. I doubt any of us have a huge inventory that we keep on a regular basis (too expensive for starters) so depending on what you are looking for, you can always contact *any of us *to see what's available for sale.
> 
> ...


mr_bako is a retailer and has more than a few shrimps in stock. when he orders he usually gets 2000 shrimp at a time.

aaronc has a lot of shrimp as well but he really only does wholesale (with the occasional listing here on the forum)


----------

